# 2 DYE 4



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

*2 DYE 4*

I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.

I use water base aniline dyes. This technique the dye is applied using 20 cent sponge brushes and cheap paper towels. I typically work from the darkest colors to the lightest, creating layers of color.

This piece is turned from fiddle back maple. My apologies for not taking a photograph prior to applying any dyes.

The first coat is black. I apply the dye liberally inside and out. I then wipe the outside with a paper towel saturated with clean water and allow the piece to dry.










After this coat has dried, I sand the outside aggressively with 180 grit sandpaper.










The second coat is applied with a sponge brush to the outside of the vessel and wiped down with a wet paper towel. I used red for the second color.










After the red has dried, I sand semi-aggressively with 320 grit sandpaper.










Yellow dye is then applied as the final layer of color.










After the vessel has dried, I will then apply several coats of wipe-on poly.










You can view my project here.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


The much awaited and anticipated blog on dying. I have to tell you, it's a little of a let-down because I thought you used magic somewhere in the process. I actually have one of your pieces set as my desktop background on my computer; "Fireball" I believe. So, do you wet-sand in between coats, or is there something you do special to the final coat to get that beautiful shine?


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


20 cent sponges? I don't have any tool in my shop that cost 20 cents…including parts I bought to fix things up.
This is more than I can handle… And paper towels? Though I'll probably find out the dye is $80 bucks an ounce…so that'll make me feel better.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


He did leave out a step. It's the "Magic Dust" that he mixes into the last color and applies with a special gold tipped brush made from Blue Phoenix Bird Tail Feathers.

Sorry, I told all.

Nice Blog!


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Cool Joe - Thanks for the info, I can see it will turn out beautiful. - Dan


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


The magic happens when the multiple coats of wipe-on poly is applied with an old tee shirt torn into strips. I do not wet sand between coats. I will sand between the first several coats with 320 grit sandpaper. The last few coats will be sanded between coats with 0000 steel wool. This is the same color scheme as "Fireball."

The first few coats of wipe-on poly will bring out the rich deep blacks. I will sand through the finish slightly, which will make the highlights pop. The last several coats are simply building the depth and gloss of the finish.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


don't forget step 1: put on gloves. lol. 
Thanks for the tutorial. It sound like the real trick is just to try new stuff and not be afraid to get a little crazy sometimes. Is 3 layers the maximum number of colors you will apply? Do you almost always start with a black?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe for the tutorial, it is amazing what you can do with your color technique. Facinating to say the least. You have made us all much richer in knowledge, very giving of you. Thanks. mike


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe
your dyeing technique are flawless. This title should be posted with all your work "2 dye 4." Thanks for sharing great job.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


thanks for posting .. I like your style


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, I like many other always love the finishes on your pieces.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Joe Thanks so much for the how to ! this technique will come in handy for alot of my projects .

Thanks again !!!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe for the tutorial. You make it sound so simple. I'll mark this so I can try it sometime real soon. Thanks again.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


HokieMojo, I have applied up to 4 colors. I sometimes start with blue instead of black. The important thing is to try new things and have fun.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## barryrichardson (May 2, 2009)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Why do you choose water based dyes rather than alcohol based? Did you sand any after the yellow coat, or does it not raise the grain at that stage?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Hi Barry,

I chose water based aniline dyes because research shows that they are the most light fast. I also like to be able to manipulate the dyes with wet paper towels.

I did not sand the yellow prior to applying the wipe-on poly. Some of the dye will come off on my rag while applying the first couple of coats of wipe-on poly. I will sand through parts of the finish on the first couple of coats also. This makes the highlights pop and cleans up some of the muddy dark colors.


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Joe, thanks for the blog…I will defintely be trying this sometime…I'm even thinking of a box I could do this on.

Thanks again.


----------



## barryrichardson (May 2, 2009)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answers Joe! I think I might give that a go. Who makes the dyes you use?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


I use the powder aniline dyes mixed with water sold by Craft Supply USA.


----------



## Dyye (Aug 24, 2009)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Blog, It prompted me to join Lumberjacks. I will try your method on a hollow form ,box or bowl in the future.


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe, you are the Master!!!


----------



## Kaytrim (Aug 11, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Joe, I was just pointed to your LJ page by Shannon Rogers. I first have to say WOW your dyed pieces are just stunning. Thank you also for sharing this technique. I will be giving this a try on my next curly maple joystick case. The guys will just go ga-ga when they see this.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Great work Joe and a special thanks for sharing this technique with all here on the site….Blkcherry


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I want to do a project using dye… didn't have a clue as to how…

In practice, my blue and yellow turned green… obviously, blue not dry enough. I used poplar wood scrap. It aActed a bit like pine… blotched, I think it needs a little sealer first to even out. I didn't sand enough to bring back bare wood for the next colors. Lessons learned… I was in a bit of a rush… always a mistake in itself.

Again, thanks for your method… you do beautiful work.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Joe: a great tutorial. Thanks for the info.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Great How to 2torial.
Thanks again, Trifern.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


As always just awsome work! As mentioned by others very generous to share and help us along!


----------



## sambo56 (Feb 24, 2010)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Have you experimented with other colors? Looks like something I'd like to try. Once again, excellent work.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Hey, is that guy really Ted Nugent? I know him.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Joe,

Thank you for documenting your process here. I just purchased some dye to test run on some curly maple. Although I love the natural look of curly maple, I'm going to try your technique and see how it turns out.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Here's a link I found to be helpful in regards to the mixing and application of water based aniline dye, with specific measurements and other helpful tips:

http://www.woodfinishsupply.com/tecAniline.html


----------



## stevecabinum (Sep 26, 2010)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joe for yet another source of inspiration gleaned from these pages!


----------



## DDDamian (Sep 14, 2010)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


I just added a few projects, one of which was inspired by Trifern's amazing work here and using the techniques outlined in this blog. Stunning work Trifern and thanks for sharing this with us!!


----------



## Andrew22 (Oct 24, 2010)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Once you have used a water based aniline do you use a water or oil based poly?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Andrew, I use oil based wipe-on poly. Water based poly will work also.


----------



## groy87 (Aug 17, 2010)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if there is a particular brand of water based dyes that you would recommend? Thanks!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Here is the link at Craft Supplies USA powdered aniline dyes=.
Joe


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thanks, 2 years later this is still a great help.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


fantastic! very nice


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


That's amazing.. I am doing this next. Lumber jocks has converted me from a color purist to a color explorer. thanks For this, I wonder how it would look on quilted maple.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


it will look awesome on quilted maple.


----------



## EB331 (May 6, 2011)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,

I' like to echo the sentiments written a hundred times over…...AMAZING! I was drawn to this site by this tutorial. Thank you!! I can't wait to attempt my first curly finish this way.

Ed


----------



## RolloMartins (Jan 15, 2012)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


I am wondering about your first sanding. You state that you sand aggressively; but do you sand as it is turning, and do you sand evenly? The picture leads me to think that you sand by hand and that you place more emphasis on certain portions, or is that just the way it turned out?


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


i've had this blog on my favorites since you first posted it almost 3 years ago… Tonight I attempted it for the first time. The dye is drying now, lets hope it comes out half as good as the work you produce!


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Fantastic coloring on that one. I have a stupid question… do you apply the dyes and towel/sand/finish while still on the lathe, or is all this done by hand off the lathe? Also, how long do you let the vessel dry before applying the wipe-on poly? Thanks for sharing such great information. I'll order some aniline dyes and try it myself soon.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Everything is done off the lathe by hand. The drying time varies. A good rule of thumb is to let it dry overnight.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Joe, thank you for posting!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing you secrets. That really helps allot. You do very beautiful and inspiring work!

Very Respectfully and Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## TJinNC (Jan 4, 2012)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


I echo the comments of thanks for sharing this so clearly. I appreciated the time you took to discuss this with me recently and this really reinforces it well.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


WOW looks like you have come up with a way to emulate Flaming Koa????
Great blog
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Going to take the plunge, and knew right where to go for the straight poop. Thanks Joe!


----------



## TUMan (Jul 3, 2012)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Great work. I have been experimenting with this technique on raw wood projects I have made (non-turning). A few questions have popped up that I was hoping you could assist with.

1. Are TransTint dyes similar to the dyes you work with? They are water-based dyes and all I have access to without ordering the same dyes you are using online.

2. When using the dyes, and applying as you mention, I get some bleed thru between layers…for instance, if I use black, then red, the red doesn't show thru as your pics indicate. it is a dark dark dark red. It seems that water based dyes bring up the previous layer a bit. I am surprised that when you put on the red layer above, not much black shows through and the red is bright

3. Lastlly, have you ever sealed the surface after dying with dewaxed shellac, then lacquered over it?

thanks for any info…great great work.


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!! I've got to try this! One question, do yo u do this with the piece on the lathe? Thanks for the blog lots of good info!!

Paul


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work


----------



## RichCMD (Jan 31, 2013)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


I "stumbled on" this blog today, and I am glad I did. I guess I am a bit late to the party, but thank you for posting this. I can hardly wait to give your technique a try. You have certainly created some impressive pieces using it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if the pictures were still there…

... maybe they could be Uploaded to the LumberJock site??


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

trifern said:


> *2 DYE 4*
> 
> I have had numerous requests for a how to blog about my dyeing techniques.
> 
> ...


I went to look at this again and noticed that the pictures are no longer available and then noticed that Joe hasn't been on lumberjocks since 2015. I've always loved his work. Anyone know what happened to him?


----------

